# Transfer my snoway to my new wrangler.



## Elohssa6 (Dec 9, 2009)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=92471

This is my original post from when I bought my snoway for my 04 ram 1500

I recently sold the dodge for a 2010 wrangler sport

So I have a 7 1/2 snoway that I need a truck side 3 pin mount for

Also I guess I need an H13 light harness to replace the H5 I have

How will my new wrangler handle the 7.5 snoway??

Am I barking up the wrong tree with this setup all together??


----------

